# setting RAM to 1600



## deha33 (Sep 26, 2010)

So, I know this is a simple process most of the time. I just want to make sure I have a thorough understanding before proceeding. I have:

1. CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
2. Gigabyte GA-P55M - UD2 Ultra Durable 3 Motherboard
3. OCZ ModXStream Pro OCZ700MXSP 700W ATX12V V2.2

So, what are the proper precautions and steps to getting my RAM set to 1600. I believe they are set to 1333 right now...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

IF you are able to there will be a setting that adjust the memory multiplier. It should be on an auto setting. With a giga board should be "memory latch" i believe is what its called. Ill have to check mine here later. Then you need to manually input the timing values and set the voltage to the recommend voltage by the manufacture.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

The ratio is most likely set to 1:3:3 set it to 1:4 and your done, if you want to get more technical you can set all the settings in the advanced memory settings like the timings.


----------



## deha33 (Sep 26, 2010)

where can I set that ratio?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

In the Bios under the overclocking and tweaking menu, you will have to look around for it because it different on every motherboard.


----------

